# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  un logiciel de 3D

## Armadeus

Bonjours,

Je souhaite crer un logiciel pour faire de la 3D. Pour cela j'ai dcid d'utiliser Tkinter (c'est l'interfaces graphiques que je maitrise le mieux).

Deux question :
-pensez vous que c'est possible avec Tkinter ? Python ?
-que me conseillerez vous d'utiliser sinon comme interfaces graphiques ?

Je pose ces questions aprs avoir fait un petit test avec Tkinter (une ligne rouge qui va de gauche  droite ) :



```

```

et j'ai trouv que c'tait trs lent pour pas grand chose ...
Es-ce moi qui n'utilise pas les bons moyens ? O es-ce les limites de Tkinter ?

merci pour toutes vos rpons  :;):

----------


## pacificator

Bonjour,




> Je souhaite crer un logiciel pour faire de la 3D


peux-tu prciser ce que tu veux raliser:
un logiciel pour crer des animations en 3D (comme blender par ex)?
un logiciel avec une interface en 3D (PyOGre, Panda3D)?

----------


## Armadeus

> peux-tu prciser ce que tu veux raliser:
> un logiciel pour crer des animations en 3D (comme blender par ex)?
> un logiciel avec une interface en 3D (PyOGre, Panda3D)?


Je voudrais crer un logiciel pour crer des animations en 3D (comme blender que j'utilise d'ailleur asss souvent) en particulier pour la cration de temps rel (de jeux).

----------


## Armadeus

Finalement je l'ais fait avec un Canva, c'est beaucoup mieux ^^, mais je me demande si a n'irrais pas mieux encore avec pygame ...

----------


## vega95

J'ai vaguement souvenir que tu peux utiliser opengl avec pygame. Reste  voir si cela est bien pens pour faire de la 3 D. J'ai un livre qui parle de  pygame, 3D et openGL mais il est moyen.

Franois  :;):

----------


## Armadeus

Ok merci je vais chrcher un peu de ce ct.  ::ccool::

----------

